# [Struts] HTML-Checkbox Tag ID



## clemson (16. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Folgende Frage: Wie kann ich einem <html:checkbox>-Element eine id vergeben, sodass ich über diese id das element ansprechen kann (mittels javascript)?


----------



## mlange8801 (17. Sep 2005)

> Folgende Frage: Wie kann ich einem <html:checkbox>-Element eine id vergeben, sodass ich über diese id das element ansprechen kann



<html:checkbox property="vorname"  styleId="c1"/>

und in js kannst Du die Checkbox dann mit document.getElementById("c1") ansprechen


----------



## clemson (18. Sep 2005)

alles klar, dankeschön


----------

